# Poll - age of the cheaters



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a hard time believing that the 54 yr old posOM has never had another affair before banging my wife. 

Poll….what was the age/sex of your spouse when they cheated was it their first, and the same as best as you know about the other pos. 

W – 36yrs (1st time as far as I know)
posOM – 54yrs


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

WH: 38 at the start

OW: 27 at the start

H's one and only. I figure, that because his AP is so unhappily married, that she's just getting started on a long career.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

As near as I can put it, she started adulterous behaviors (boundary loosening) around 35...

Actually where I’ve noticed another trend is how many years after the last child was born. Most stories I’ve noted seem to have kids between 2-6 when the affairs started. For my wife, that was when he turned 2.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Wife was 40
AP was 40
I was 39

Youngest child was 10

Only A that I know of - though it was an EA, which likely has different age results in this poll as compared to PAs


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

our youngest child is 5


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe she had many affairs. The first I knew of but, had no proof was 2008. I think there were earlier affairs.

W= 46
POSOM= 40?

The others were at varying intervals since then. I just don't know when one started and another finished. Bottom line?

"Don't trust anyone; not even yourself. Someday you will fart and sh*t your pants."


----------



## Bolio24 (Oct 19, 2012)

Justadude said:


> our youngest child is 5


Wife - Started showing wayward tendencies around 33.
Her youngest child was 5.
OM' - Various ages from 35 - 48
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Juicer (May 2, 2012)

I was 30 when it started. 
WW was 28. 
AP was 26.


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

This was years ago. At the time of ONS -
WS - 30
OW - 19 or 20
ME - 32
Kids - 5 & 2

There might be two or three other coworkers he cheated with. I still have no confirmation on that. They were all early to mid 20s.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

XW 42- first I knew of it.
Kids - 2 aged 10 & 12
OM- late 20s early 30s- I didn't invest much in him as we were quite done upon discovery and he was single- no spouse to expose to.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

WH 31
OW 37 or 38?


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

Wife 37
Om 1 26 or 27
Om 2 40
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemylife26 (Mar 21, 2012)

WH-38
OW 30
ME 34
our youngest is 5


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Racer said:


> As near as I can put it, she started adulterous behaviors (boundary loosening) around 35...
> 
> Actually where I’ve noticed another trend is how many years after the last child was born. Most stories I’ve noted seem to have kids between 2-6 when the affairs started. For my wife, that was when he turned 2.


Our youngest was 2.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

STBXW - 52
OM #1 - 54(DIVORCED)w/grown kids
OM #2 - 50(MARRIED)w/college-aged kids
Arbitrator - 58


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I was the wh and was 46 the ow was 25 my bw was 31
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Wife 44 yr at start of EA (two kids 10 and 8)
OM 31 yr at start of EA (two kids 3 and 1)

Became physical one year later.


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

WW was 31 when she crossed first line (made out with a guy at a work conference in Asia). 

WW was 35 when she had the full EA/PA (different guy, but started at international conference again)

We had two kids when she stepped out fully, 3 and almost 1.

POSOM was 43.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

WH was 32 when his EA began, AP was 26, I was 30. 
WH was 35 at the time of his ONS (different OW from EA, which was still ongoing at the time), OW was 48, I was 33.


----------



## cantdecide (Apr 9, 2012)

WW 47
OM 48 or 49
Me 47
Kids of 13 and 16

I believe now that there was a previous affair but have no proof. That may have been 5 years ago.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

EPA 1, WW 43, OM1 42, Boss, length 2 years, 
EPA 2, WW 45, OM2 48, Old F, length 3 years,
EPA 3, WW 50, OM3 50, Old BF, length 1 month...busted...learned all.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

WH- 42 at start
OW-35 at start
Me-42 at start

3 kids and the youngest was 8. He started pushing his boundaries about 4-5 years before the actual A. Way too flirty with the women at work. Not telling me stuff. Making unilateral decisions. Got addicted to the ego stroke of flirting and it took off like wildfire from there.


----------



## kmpaul (Oct 26, 2012)

When I had my EA I was 23, I don't remember what the OM's age was. My BS was also 23 and we had one child who was 1.

Just recently my H had an EA/PA. He is now 28, the OW is 23, I am also 28, we have two kids now ages 6 and 3.


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

kmpaul said:


> When I had my EA I was 23, I don't remember what the OM's age was. My BS was also 23 and we had one child who was 1.
> 
> Just recently my H had an EA/PA. He is now 28, the OW is 23, I am also 28, we have two kids now ages 6 and 3.


so your BS became a WS? Wow.


----------



## kmpaul (Oct 26, 2012)

yes... bring your brooms people because it's a mess


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> so your BS became a WS? Wow.


sadly predictable...


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

WW 35
OM 36
Me 38

Youngest child 8


----------



## canttrustu (Feb 22, 2012)

Ovid said:


> sadly predictable...


Oh I dont know. Im a BS and cant IMAGINE inflicting this agony upon someone. There's no excuse, you know how much it hurts and you go forth anyway with full knowledge of the carnage about to happen????


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

WW - 47
POSOM - 47
Me - 53

If WW wife had prior affair, I haven't found out about it.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

canttrustu said:


> Oh I dont know. Im a BS and cant IMAGINE inflicting this agony upon someone. There's no excuse, you know how much it hurts and you go forth anyway with full knowledge of the carnage about to happen????


I agree, but look at the posts. It happens often. Looks to me like cheating is a good way to increase the ods of being cheated on.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Me: 38
Youngest child: 18

OM: 45
His youngest child: 2


----------



## thesunwillcomeout (Jun 25, 2012)

WH: 45
Me: 45
MOW: 38
------
Us-two children 12 and under

Side note--sure are a lotta cougars it seems in that list, or maybe I read wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

WW: 55
ME: 56
OM: 61
Both kids grown and moved out


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

WW - 34 when it started
ME- 39
POSOM- @ 36

Kids - 1/ 5
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

WW: 46 at start of affair
ME: 46 " "
POSOM: 46 

Two kids: 14 & 11 at start of affair

BTW, I used to think that once you reached a certain age you were home free from the possibility of your spouse cheating on you. My time here has taught me otherwise.


----------



## Hope Springs Eternal (Oct 6, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> WW: 46 at start of affair
> ME: 46 " "
> POSOM: 46
> 
> ...


I sort of felt the same way. What a shocker - we're in our middle 50s.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

bobka said:


> I sort of felt the same way. *What a shocker - we're in our middle 50s. *




So were we!


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

WW 44 at start
OM 37
Me 45

Our Kids 10/13

Him -single


----------



## Justadude (Aug 6, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> WW: 46 at start of affair
> ME: 46 " "
> POSOM: 46
> 
> ...


That's just frightening to think about!


----------



## mwarrenk (Nov 13, 2012)

me 30
her 27
OM 53!!


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> BTW, I used to think that once you reached a certain age you were home free from the possibility of your spouse cheating on you. My time here has taught me otherwise.


Never say never. It still amazes even my fWW that she would end up a serial cheater for years. I have come the conclusion that people in general are just screwed up.


----------

